
Port Talbot Banksy garage owner 'struggling' - gadders
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-46771722
======
who-knows95
honestly, the art of banksy shouldn't be protected. that's not the reason he
did the art, and ian shouldn't be held accountable for it.

